# Help a Charlie out? Please?



## CharlieCooper (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

This is a really ridiculous request, but I was wondering if you might want to play this game as me... http://rsgray.co.uk/secret/

My friends made it for mine and another friend's birthday and there is now a 'fierce' battle as to who can get the most points.

You can type in cheats while you play, which give you more points as you go (I think, I haven't worked it out, this is part of the fun of the game). If you type rubik it gives you a nice little effect and more points per bite.

I owe you all cookies, or something <3


----------



## macky (May 2, 2011)

"Charlie is winning by 228" =)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 2, 2011)

I scored 300+ or something


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 2, 2011)

I got 83 
"Charlie is winning by 2505"

EDIT: 208


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 2, 2011)

I got 180. Winning by 2502.
Going again!


----------



## choza244 (May 2, 2011)

Winning by 3900


----------



## clincr (May 2, 2011)

'Charlie is winning by 2110' 

it's my birthday too =o


----------



## macky (May 2, 2011)

lol 403 Forbidden

Just type "rubik" and press up to die immediately and get 50 points every 5 seconds.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 2, 2011)

clincr said:


> 'Charlie is winning by 2110'
> 
> it's my birthday too =o


 
Happy birthday!

Thanks guys.

There are other cheats available in response to what I say in speech bubbles... but I have absolutely no idea what they are and I'm supposed to be familiar with these phrases... so, have a go if you like but I don't hold much hope


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 2, 2011)

237.
Winning by 4290.

More, please.


----------



## Forte (May 2, 2011)

wait wtf there are cheats >_>


----------



## Robert-Y (May 2, 2011)

I'm just going round in circles typing in rubik lol. I think pyra or pyraminx does nothing


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 2, 2011)

Yeah you can type things to cause bonuses of some sort, I've only got rubik so far. The others probably have something to do with me so if I don't know, you guys probably won't. No hax either please, don't ruin the fun  My friends are also policing and saw that Macky did a naughty to get me extra points!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 2, 2011)

Winning by 8861.


----------



## clincr (May 2, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> There are other cheats available in response to what I say in speech bubbles... but I have absolutely no idea what they are and I'm supposed to be familiar with these phrases... so, have a go if you like but I don't hold much hope



Happeh birthdeh to you too. Winning by 11296!


----------



## macky (May 2, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> My friends are also policing and saw that Macky did a naughty to get me extra points!


Yeah, my VPN also got blocked pretty quickly. Back to work, I guess.



CharlieCooper said:


> No hax either please, don't ruin the fun


ahaha I think calling SS for help with a game could very well be considered a hax. =)


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 2, 2011)

macky said:


> Yeah, my VPN also got blocked pretty quickly. Back to work, I guess.
> 
> 
> ahaha I think calling SS for help with a game could very well be considered a hax. =)


 
We can use friends to help  It's fine. Sorry you got blocked lol.


----------



## choza244 (May 2, 2011)

I discovered a cheat "pug"


----------



## Robert-Y (May 2, 2011)

Haha I think typing "over9000" does something but I'm not sure what.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 2, 2011)

Turns out if you got banned it's okay now, using cheats is fine, just no nerdy hax (or whatever you clever people do)


----------



## Stefan (May 2, 2011)

I trapped myself so I could only spiral inwards to death, and then the guy called me an idiot


----------



## Kirjava (May 2, 2011)

List of cheats;



Spoiler



stealth
hungry
over9000
pug
nicenecklace
rubik
sleepy
faster
314159265
2718281828
16180339887
naruto
crash
double
tron


----------



## Sa967St (May 2, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> List of cheats;
> 314159265
> 2718281828
> 16180339887


At first I was like wat, then I realized.  pi e phi


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 2, 2011)

Cheat "Crash" made me angry.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 2, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> spoiler tags good enough?
> 
> also the cheats can help you get megascores O_O


 
I think no cheats should be mentioned REALLY, otherwise I'm not playing fair  If things go too crazy, you'll be banned


----------



## Kirjava (May 2, 2011)

hehe, I won't do what I was going to do next then


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 2, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> hehe, I won't do what I was going to do next then


 
Within 30 minutes of us putting it on FB, the other guy's uncle gave him 800,000 points causing a burst of outrage from the makers 

Mind you, if you want to go out with a bang, go wild


----------



## yamahammer08 (May 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> At first I was like wat, then I realized.  pi e phi


 
I still don't know what the 1618 number is, but it is very close to my phone number so I was like  at first...

Edit: And white text fail lol I didn't even know phi had a value xD


----------



## cmhardw (May 2, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> *I still don't know what the 1618 number is*, but it is very close to my phone number so I was like  at first...
> 
> Edit: And white text fail lol I didn't even know phi had a value xD


 


Spoiler



\( \frac{1+\sqrt{5}}{2} \)



--edit
Ninja'd


----------



## MTGjumper (May 2, 2011)

This might sound odd, but I'm pretty confident that Terry is kinda my computing tutor at Bath.


----------



## Owen (May 2, 2011)

I got a few thousand points for Terry, because I felt bad.

This is the type of thing I can do for hours, and hours. I'll play more tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 3, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> This might sound odd, but I'm pretty confident that Terry is kinda my computing tutor at Bath.


 
Yes, he is. How ridiculous that we didn't work this out before. He's a good friend of mine. Caused a serious lol when we just worked out that connection...

Thank you everyone that played Charlie! You can continue to do so if you like... I've been receiving brilliant prizes from brilliant friends as a result


----------



## Bryan (May 3, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I've been receiving brilliant prizes from brilliant friends as a result


 
Can you tell us what the mystery prizes were?


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 3, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Can you tell us what the mystery prizes were?


 
Yes! I can, Terry and I both received different ones (although I've had more because you guys were all very good at getting amazing scores  )

I got an origami box (have enjoyed making a cat and a samurai helmet thus far), dinner last night (very good) and I am owed a cinema trip. Hoping 1 billion is a car. Get to work, guys, I need new wheels.


----------



## Godmil (May 3, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Hoping 1 billion is a car. Get to work, guys, I need new wheels.



I think the'll need to put ads on the site to earn you that one.
Got a thousand or so points, good luck.


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2011)

Close race, right now Charlie is winning by 1.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 3, 2011)

I saw this! It's become slightly more heated. Latest technique I'm using is going slowly with the 'sleepy' cheat, then using 'double' to increase points and typing in 'rubik' again and again to get 50 (100 with double) points. Also 'tron' (found that by accident) at the same time is my favourite way of getting points. Highest I got in one go was 25k though, someone got over a million I think?


----------



## MichaelP. (May 3, 2011)

352 with the code Rubik. Charlie is winning by 6233.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2011)

I just added 52,402 with my most recent game. 'naruto' adds points a lot faster than 'rubik'. With a little patience, it would be easy to go over a million with that.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 3, 2011)

Just got 11,768 in a short amount of time. As soon as the game starts, use tron, sleepy, double, rubik (for fun), and then repetitively use naruto while creating an inward spiral, keeping track of how many times you've gone around (to avoid your own trail). I made it around twice before I messed up, and still got that 11k+ score.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2011)

Tron doesn't add that much compared to naruto, so if you just use naruto, you can just go in circles around the outside and type naruto six or seven times along each edge, and you can go indefinitely (until you get bored and mess up).


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

got 12,890 and then my computer froze for a second and I died
lol

Charlie is winning by 332,177


----------



## Kirjava (May 3, 2011)




----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 3, 2011)

how!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

I abused Mike's system.
Spam "sleepy" in the beginning, so you're going around really slow.
Spam "naruto" over and over and over and over, while you go around the border.

Under 5 minutes, and I got 25,000 before I got bored.
Could do this until the game was over, if someone had a resistance to boredom.


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> how!


 
Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Kirjava (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2011)

I put about 3,000,000 of those points on too.


----------



## Kirjava (May 3, 2011)

Stopping for nao.

Mike; what's your technique?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 3, 2011)

Lol Kir is such a cheater


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

got like 150,000 points real quick
ya, all of a sudden in the middle I just see the score jump from 10 mil to 13 mil....^^


----------



## da25centz (May 3, 2011)

charlie is winning by like 13 mil or something like that. oh the power of the ss forums...


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

da25centz said:


> charlie is winning by like 13 mil or something like that. oh the power of Kirjava.


 
Ya.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 4, 2011)

I love you guys <3

I don't go online for a few hours, feeling SO SAD that I am losing the battle, then BAM.

Going to try naruto when I've finished work!

Originally I think the plan was that people who were mega cheating (i.e. not with the actual cheats) would be banned, but it's become quite clear that we'd never get to 1,000,000,000 if that wasn't allowed. 

I can't play without the rubik code, it's just not as fun!

Thanks everyone! I can be quietly smug for now


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2011)

I see someone has been helping Terry out a bit - he was back ahead of you for a while. I gave you a few million more points, so that should help a little.

I was hesitant to tell my technique because of Charlie's earlier comment about hacks, but now it looks like she's not too concerned about it, so I'll go ahead.



Spoiler



Basically I just used the technique I mentioned earlier: sleepy, then double, (then rubik just for fun) then naruto over and over again while going in a circle. But the secret was to put it in a keyboard macro: I type naruto 5 times, then down arrow, then naruto 5 times, then left arrow, then naruto 5 times, then up arrow, then naruto 5 times, then right arrow.



By the way, Charlie, you have great friends to make a game like this for you. What a great birthday present! I love the idea - I'm going to try something like this someday.


----------



## joey (May 4, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> By the way, Charlie, you have great friends to make a game like this for you. What a great birthday present! I love the idea - I'm going to try something like this someday.


 
2 years ago now (or maybe 3), Charlie and Rob (who made this game) made me a flash quiz for my birthday


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

Added 100,000 points or so, I'll do some more later


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 4, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I see someone has been helping Terry out a bit - he was back ahead of you for a while. I gave you a few million more points, so that should help a little.
> 
> I was hesitant to tell my technique because of Charlie's earlier comment about hacks, but now it looks like she's not too concerned about it, so I'll go ahead.
> 
> ...


 
I'm going to try what you just wrote. To start with yes, I was anti hack but it seems everyone is at it now it seems! Terry himself has also been mounting lots of points.

It is the most incredible gift! And a gift that keeps giving. The flash quiz I made with my friend Rob (who made this game) for Joey a few years ago was spectacular, although this is about 02932 times better, I would say 

I'm enjoying your responses to the game, everybody


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

Looks like Charlie is going to get to see some musicians. 

I decided to stop right below Terry's score. Every time I was beating his score yesterday, he would suddenly instantly bump up 20 million. I think his cheat is an awful lot more cheating than my cheat - it seems he's hacked the program. (I can't see how else he could score 20 million so fast.) If you want to actually beat him to the billion, unless we resort to similar hacks, I think I'll need a bunch of help. Basically you do what I described in the spoiler above on an intellisense keyboard, and you set it up to repeat. It takes about 2:30 on my machine to score a million points. If we had a hundred people doing it all at once, maybe we could shoot past a billion before Terry notices it. I think it would have to be a coordinated effort, though.


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

Alright, I just stole 50 million from Terry and gave them to Charlie.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Alright, I just stole 50 million from Terry and gave them to Charlie.


 
Ah, some serious hacking. That's what we needed.


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

Ah, whatever. Gave you another 750 million. They really ought to detect/cancel/prevent that, of course.

Mike, your _"it seems he's hacked the program"_ gave me the idea, when I read that I thought _"of course! why didn't I think of that?"_. And then I tried it and it was real simple. Essentially I can add or subtract any number I want.


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2011)

Are you sending requests to save.php or modifying scores.txt manually somehow?


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

Editing save.php requests. So, you've tried/done that before?


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, no idea what to pass the 'r' param though - it seems to change everytime. 

All I can think is that you concatinate something with the string "Shh, it's a secret!3532523" and MD5 the result.

The way you worded your post makes it sound like you're filtering the packets on the fly.


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, they should've protected it somehow like that. No idea what the r-value is for. When editing the request, I don't touch the r-value but just change the s-value.

Subtracted another 50 million from Terry for fun and to point out the flaw more clearly.


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2011)

I know nothing about flash, but this might shed some light on it;



Spoiler



00028) + 0:1 findpropstrict <q>[public]birthdaysnake::MD5
00029) + 1:1 getproperty <q>[public]birthdaysnake::MD5
00030) + 1:1 getlocal_2 
00031) + 2:1 pushstring "Shh, it's a secret!3532523"
00032) + 3:1 add 
00033) + 2:1 callproperty <q>[public]::hex_md5, 1 params
00034) + 1:1 coerce_s 
00035) + 1:1 setlocal_3 
00036) + 0:1 pushstring "save.php?r="
00037) + 1:1 debugline 54
00038) + 1:1 getlocal_3 
00039) + 2:1 add



When I was doing it I was trying to visit save.php?r=0152188c662f1438bb1011a2e98d68f0&c=1&s=6 or whatever in the browser. Didn't occur to me that I could just edit the data being sent. 

Are you using Wireshark or Ettercap or something?


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

lol, you actually disassembled the program 

I use WebScarab.


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2011)

Easiest way to find out all the cheats


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

Ah, right. So you don't know Charlie and Terry *that* well.

Felt a bit bad messing with the game so much, so I undid my changes.


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

Well, maybe the r-value *is* used properly to verify the s-value, but just delayed? So they could still automatically detect and revert such cheating later.

Btw, *Hi team Terry!* (just in case any of them are eavesdropping, which wouldn't surprise me (yeah I tried to find them, but they're secretive))


----------



## Owen (May 6, 2011)

Don't cheat.


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

Check the first post, they intentionally built cheating into the game.


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2011)

Awww... I went to play, is it over? I've been wanting to do this


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2011)

Even I can still play.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 6, 2011)

Loving the fact that you guys are talking about this. I think as long as I don't suddenly get to a billion in one go, i.e. just change the values, then it's okay 

Team Terry is the people that made the game, I think. They also all happen to live together but he's not getting extra help. His uncle did something crazy like give him 800,000 when the game first went online but I think Terry's playing alone now. If I get to far ahead they boost him up a little. I am not sure to what extent he is 'cheating', what is the maximum score you think he could get using just the built in cheats? I really suck at this  I am glad I have you all to help me!

Tim, you can still totally play! It will never finish, I don't think, unless it stops when we get to a billion. Perhaps they'll add new accomplishments. I don't think they expected us to take it that seriously


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> If I get to far ahead they boost him up a little.


That might explain the sudden jumps I saw a couple of days ago. I was surprised because they were so sudden, so big, and yet not all the way to a billion (which would have been very easy for him to do, if he cheated Stefan-style). I couldn't figure out why he'd cheat so blatantly and yet not finish it out to a billion. If the makers of the game did it, that would explain everything, I think.



CharlieCooper said:


> I am not sure to what extent he is 'cheating', what is the maximum score you think he could get using just the built in cheats?


Just using the strategy I described above by hand (actually typing "naruto"), I can average about 400 points per second. With the auto-repeat keyboard macro, I don't even have to pay attention (except to occasionally use the arrows to move the cursor back to the middle of the screen), and I score a million points every 2 1/2 minutes. I was doing this while doing a couple of fewest moves solves - it was easy to look up every couple of minutes and re-center the cursor, then go back to my solve.


----------



## Stefan (May 7, 2011)

Close race, both almost have the billion now.


----------



## Olji (May 7, 2011)

I got a feeling it is capped by looking at the score of 999,999,99 Terry got >_>


----------



## Stefan (May 7, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> I got a feeling it is capped by looking at the score of 999,999,99 Terry got >_>


 
Nah. When he got *really* close to the billion and was still going on, I took 100 million from him. Then he went to *exactly* 899,999,999 and I thought "alright" and gave them back.


----------



## Logan (May 7, 2011)

Looks like they're both over 1 billion. Not sure who got there first...


----------



## Stefan (May 7, 2011)

Terry got there first, but I believe he cheated.

Edit: I set him to 2^31 - 1 and then someone scored for him


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Are you using Wireshark or Ettercap or something?





Stefan said:


> I use WebScarab.


 
I just came across Wireshark again. Haven't used it or Ettercap yet, but skimming the wikipedia articles I think they're capturing network traffic as sort of an "outsider". WebScarab is a proxy and I explicitly told my browser to use it, so it's more of an "insider". I find that more direct and cleaner, and would prefer it whenever possible.


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2011)

A proxy is a better suited tool for a MITM attack like this, but if you're poisoning ARP tables or something you're gonna wanna bust out Ettercap.

I imagine Wireshark operates at a lower level of the stack than WebScarab too, making it less 'legitimate'.


----------

